# Visa 189 Medical and Police Check



## ketpatel81 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi there, 

Is it worth getting the medicals and police checks done before you lodge your expression of interest? 

I am currently awaiting my skills assessment to be awarded by Engineers Australia (probs in Feb 2014) and then want to submit my EOI immediately after. 

Cheers

Ket


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ketpatel81, 

you can but note that the PCCs and medicals are only valid for 12 months and you have to validate your visa (= fly to Australia at once and activate your visa when passing through the border control booth) *before* one of them expires. Depending on your points score, it may take a while to get the invitation and then it will take 1-3 months to get a case officer (CO). This could leave you with a very short time frame between grant and validation trip (or relocation). Base your decision on how quickly you want to move.

What I would recommend: If you want to get them done early, wait until just after you submitted the visa application. If you don't need to get PCCs that take ages (e.g. FBI clearance) you should have the results by the time you get a CO. 

Cheers and merry Christmas, 
Monika


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ketpatel81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is it worth getting the medicals and police checks done before you lodge your expression of interest?
> 
> ...


PCC can be done but not sure about medicals as it requires HAP ID which gets generated only after lodging the visa application after successful invite.

Regards
Amit


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Amit, 

you can definitely do the health examinations before lodging the visa, but you'll have to apply for a HAP ID via _My Health Declarations_: My Health Declarations


----------



## gabrielmcl (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi! This thread is quite useful, but I have another question. 

I expect my invitation for the 189 to come through in the next round, in late August 2016. I have already taken care of ny medicals with My Health Declarations since last March. 

However, i got married one month ago, and I want to proceed with my wife's health requirements as well, as she will be applying as my dependent for the 189 visa. 

Is there any way I can add her to my application on My health declarations? Is it possible for her to obtain a HAP Id independently and we just communicate mine and her HAP ids when we apply? 

Your advice is deeply appreciated! 

Gabriel


----------

